

Samsung Galaxy Tab’s Gorilla Glass can stop (BB) bullets - Garbage
http://www.uberphones.com/2010/11/samsung-galaxy-tabs-gorilla-glass-can-stop-bullets/

======
jat850
BB "bullets"? Really? Gross attempt at a more linkbaity title.

